# Special Operations Corpsman Program?



## ogscottbone (May 1, 2017)

I'm confused on what you do in SOCP and how long it is, etc. Any info. helps, Thanks.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 1, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Devildoc (May 1, 2017)

ogscottbone said:


> I'm confused on what you do in SOCP and how long it is, etc. Any info. helps, Thanks.



See @Red Flag 1 's comment.  It's Special Operations Combat Medic now.  The NSW went retard by dropping 'corpsman' from the title.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 1, 2017)

Technically the Navy has its own concurrent program at JSOMTC. They have their own command and admin system. Navy graduates are not graduates of the SF medic course, they are graduates of the SOIDC course. They are the same curriculum, but carry a different scope of practice.  I think the name is NSOMI, Naval Special Operations Medical Institute.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 1, 2017)

There was also talk, don't know the outcome, of making a generic Navy SOF medic. They could be attached to the SEALs, Recon, and MARSOC teams.

As of now not all MARSOC corpsmen, were or are required to be previous recon guys. Many are, as that seemed to be a lateral move for them. The way that recon and MARSOC select and send their corpsmen was weird to me, as some had completed BRC, and others were "homegrown". Maybe @Teufel has more knowledge than me on that piece..


----------



## TLDR20 (May 1, 2017)

SOCM is a 40ish week course that teaches you everything you need to know to be a badass front line SOF medic. From anatomy and physiology to surgical airways and everything in between.


----------



## Teufel (May 2, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> There was also talk, don't know the outcome, of making a generic Navy SOF medic. They could be attached to the SEALs, Recon, and MARSOC teams.
> 
> As of now not all MARSOC corpsmen, were or are required to be previous recon guys. Many are, as that seemed to be a lateral move for them. The way that recon and MARSOC select and send their corpsmen was weird to me, as some had completed BRC, and others were "homegrown". Maybe @Teufel has more knowledge than me on that piece..



As far as I know, all SARCs still have to attend BRC, airborne, dive, SOCM and dive medicine to earn their NEC. Many go directly to MARSOC (and often pick up the IDC course enroute) but still have to attend BRC not ITC. You can pipeline the courses or home grow a guy but the process is the same. The Navy has talked about changing that but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 2, 2017)

Teufel said:


> As far as I know, all SARCs still have to attend BRC, airborne, dive, SOCM and dive medicine to earn their NEC. Many go directly to MARSOC (and often pick up the IDC course enroute) but still have to attend BRC not ITC. You can pipeline the courses or home grow a guy but the process is the same. The Navy has talked about changing that but I'll believe it when I see it.



So some of my students were going to MARSOC, these were new guys with no BRC. They also weren't going to ITC, so I guess they just go to BRC after being in MARSOC a while?


----------



## Devildoc (May 2, 2017)

The Navy has supplied corpsmen under every conceivable model to Marine SOFish units.  The fact is, they have always been undermanned for 8427/8403 and will often "attach" non-8427/8403 HMs.  Although there is a "pipeline" on paper, it is usually not followed.


----------



## Teufel (May 2, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> So some of my students were going to MARSOC, these were new guys with no BRC. They also weren't going to ITC, so I guess they just go to BRC after being in MARSOC a while?



I'm not up to date on what MARSOC is doing but they need to have all the schools to get the MOS/NEC. Everyone is critically short so they be doing this as a stop gap measure.


----------



## ogscottbone (May 3, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Have you looked at google?
> 
> Special Operations Combat Medic Course


----------



## ogscottbone (May 3, 2017)

I didnt mean the Special Operations Combat Medic course... I meant the Special Operations Corpsman Program


----------



## ogscottbone (May 3, 2017)

^^ my bad


----------



## Scubadew (May 4, 2017)

SOCP used to be the prep course for fresh Corpsman at A-School to try out for pipeline slots for SARC, DMT, and SAR.

Due to A-School not being deemed a "high risk training area" SOCP is no longer there the same way it used to be.

HOWEVER, there IS a  SOF Corpsman on deck down there to help get the right guys where they need to be. He will come in and he will ask for a raise of hands for who is interested in SOF. 

SOURCE: I just called down to the schoolhouse.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 4, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 14, 2017)

While I envy his sweet porn mustache, I scoff at the Corpsman who hasn't quite adapted to his new environment yet....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1733098310040533


----------



## Teufel (May 14, 2017)

I loled


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 14, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I loled



Then my evening is complete!


----------



## Devildoc (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Scubadew (May 15, 2017)

I laughed before I recognized the guy...then I laughed harder.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 15, 2017)

Scubadew said:


> I laughed before I recognized the guy...then I laughed harder.



LOL

The internet is so awesome sometimes!


----------



## Muppet (May 16, 2017)

Pure gold. Sick porn stache and no fucks were given that day...

M.


----------



## Jpod13 (Jul 21, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> The Navy has supplied corpsmen under every conceivable model to Marine SOFish units.  The fact is, they have always been undermanned for 8427/8403 and will often "attach" non-8427/8403 HMs.  Although there is a "pipeline" on paper, it is usually not followed.



Odds 8493 could get attached with Recon/MARSOC?


----------



## Jpod13 (Jul 21, 2017)

Scubadew said:


> SOCP used to be the prep course for fresh Corpsman at A-School to try out for pipeline slots for SARC, DMT, and SAR.
> 
> Due to A-School not being deemed a "high risk training area" SOCP is no longer there the same way it used to be.
> 
> ...



If you volunteer for a respective SF pipeline, what's an ideal pt day for a candidate?


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 21, 2017)

Jpod13 said:


> Odds 8493 could get attached with Recon/MARSOC?



While I suppose it isn't impossible I can't imagine the diving community giving up a manned billet to essentially monitor dive ops with the Marines.  You wouldn't be kicking doors.


----------



## Jpod13 (Jul 21, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> While I suppose it isn't impossible I can't imagine the diving community giving up a manned billet to essentially monitor dive ops with the Marines.  You wouldn't be kicking doors.



Big Blue is marketing 8493 for msob and spec war? I nnow a dmt who's been in 6yrs and hasn't been to a quote on quote dive command yet..


----------



## Teufel (Jul 21, 2017)

Jpod13 said:


> Odds 8493 could get attached with Recon/MARSOC?



Navy Divers run the dive lockers for NSW, Recon, and MARSOC. The dive locker at Camp Pendleton is consolidated and supports both 1st Recon and 1st Raider Battalion. They support dives, maintain dive equipment and run dive super course. I don't know how they do it on the East Coast but I do know they have Navy divers there. All our dive lockers have a dive med tech. Those billets do not normally deploy.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 21, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> While I suppose it isn't impossible I can't imagine the diving community giving up a manned billet to essentially monitor dive ops with the Marines.  You wouldn't be kicking doors.



You'd be surprised; that's exactly what the diving community is required to do for every recon, NSW, and MARSOC unit. Those divers do not normally deploy in those billets however. We have been trying to get one out on the MEU though. It may happen the next time I show up at a recon battalion...


----------



## Jpod13 (Jul 21, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Navy Divers run the dive lockers for NSW, Recon, and MARSOC. The dive locker at Camp Pendleton is consolidated and supports both 1st Recon and 1st Raider Battalion. They support dives, maintain dive equipment and run dive super course. I don't know how they do it on the East Coast but I do know they have Navy divers there. All our dive lockers have a dive med tech. Those billets do not normally deploy.



I can somewhat understand 8493 not deploying with NSW/Marine SF since they don't go through Field Med, so what's the point of Navy spending "resources" to get "divers" jump quals if they won't use them on missions. I know "divers" at SDVT and EODMU typically 
get volun-told/opportunities to get jump wings. I guess SARC gets all the "HM" action then again I hear them getting bashed by the 
NSW super egos.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 21, 2017)

Jpod13 said:


> I can somewhat understand 8493 not deploying with NSW/Marine SF since they don't go through Field Med, so what's the point of Navy spending "resources" to get "divers" jump quals if they won't use them on missions. I know "divers" at SDVT and EODMU typically
> get volun-told/opportunities to get jump wings. I guess SARC gets all the "HM" action then again I hear them getting bashed by the
> NSW super egos.


I don't know what to tell you man. You choose your rate and you seal your fate.  There is one DMT per dive locker. He supports the command, fills a critical billet, and isn't going anywhere. SARCs are assigned to platoons and companies to deploy with their supported units. DMTs deploy with MDSUs not recon.

Jump school is irrelevant to this conversation. We sent our Religious Programs Specialist to jump school. That doesn't mean we are throwing him into the stack.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 21, 2017)

There is no such thing as Marine SF, just so we are all clear.


----------



## Jpod13 (Jul 21, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> There is no such thing as Marine SF, just so we are all clear.



I like abbreviations, marsoc/recon they're both special right, got it.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 21, 2017)

Jpod13 said:


> I like abbreviations, marsoc/recon they're both special right, got it.



I like attention to detail and don't like d-bag smart asses.


----------



## AWP (Jul 21, 2017)

Jpod13 said:


> I like abbreviations, marsoc/recon they're both special right, got it.



Slow your roll with the snark. As for abbreviations, they are in all caps.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 21, 2017)

@Jpod13 I'm trying to help you out man. I haven't seen a Navy Diver deploy with a recon unit in 15 years. I don't see it happening in the near future. That may change at some point but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Jpod13 (Jul 21, 2017)

Teufel said:


> @Jpod13 I'm trying to help you out man. I haven't seen a Navy Diver deploy with a recon unit in 15 years. I don't see it happening in the near future. That may change at some point but I wouldn't count on it.



Yea it's a long shot, I was a bit confused when I was informed DMT's would/could be attached with MSOB, 
originally thought it was bcuz SARC is severely undermanned but an 84804 seems like a more viable 
option with field med background. From the research I've conducted recon doesn't spend a ton of bottom time
on dives mostly nav or SPIE so I guess they can use a DMT in a limited capacity.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 22, 2017)

Jpod13 said:


> Big Blue is marketing 8493 for msob and spec war? I nnow a dmt who's been in 6yrs and hasn't been to a quote on quote dive command yet..



I've been out a while, things change.  Could it happen?  Maybe, but I just can't imagine it being a high-probability event (to get out of the locker and into the stick).


----------



## Teufel (Jul 22, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> I've been out a while, things change.  Could it happen?  Maybe, but I just can't imagine it being a high-probability event (to get out of the locker and into the stick).


There is almost no chance they would do anything operational but they could support dives on a deployment.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 22, 2017)

.


----------

